# Video Game Nation Exhibition - Manchester Urbis



## rikwakefield (May 16, 2009)

I'm off here later on. Have you been?

I've been into games since I was about 4 so I'm quite excited. *geek alarm*



> This exhibition charts the meteoric rise of videogaming. Once the sacred realm of the bedroom programmer, it has grown into a multi-billion pound industry which spans more than 30 years of games and consoles. From the British-made ZX Spectrum to the Nintendo DSi, discover and play old favourites and forgotten gems such as  Jet Set Willy, Manic Miner and Sensible World of Soccer. Explore Lara Croft's worlds in Tomb Raider and  understand why Grand Theft Auto has become one of entertainment's biggest British exports. Explore different gaming environments from the arcade game and sporting arena to interconnected multi-player games and virtual worlds. The exhibition also examines the cultural impact of gaming, from its cleverly designed graphics and contemporary soundtracks as well as its darker side – violent content and gaming addiction. With a high level of interactivity and strong historical narrative about the story of gaming, this exhibition is suitable for pros and novices alike.



http://www.urbis.org.uk/page.asp?id=3296


----------



## rikwakefield (May 16, 2009)

Some pics:

http://negativegamer.com/2009/05/14...t-in-manchester/comment-page-1/#comment-17147


----------

